# Which ports may affect the keyboard input in non-graphical a



## dvdmandt (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I use a Swedish keyboard which means I'm used to AltGr-NUM and/or Ctrl-Alt-NUM kombinations to enter various characters such as dollar signs, pipes, tildes, brackets, braces and more. For the several years that I've been using FreeBSD, this has worked flawlessly out of the box, assuming 
	
	



```
keymap="swedish.iso"
```
 in rc.conf. 

Yesterday, I ran `portupgrade -ac` on my server to upgrade everything. There were 480 or so ports to upgrade. After everything completed, I rebooted the system. Now I can't input those characters any more, with the single exception of Ctrl-Alt-4/AltGr-4 which still inputs a dollar sign.

My best guess is that something in Kde 4 caused this. I tried disabling autostarting all Kde services by setting the relevant options to "NO" in rc.conf and rebooting, but I still couldn't input those characters. I tried it as a user running `bash` in both graphical and non-graphical mode, and as root running `zsh` in non-graphical mode.

At first I thought something changed my keymap, but I can enter characters such as Ã…, Ã„ and Ã– without problems. Another guess is that something is intercepting those combinations, possibly trying to interpret them as some form of global hotkeys?

Anyway, can anyone give me hints on which ports may possibly affect my keyboard this way, that would be really helpful so I can track it down further.

[edit]
I just tried rebooting into single user mode. The problem exists there as well.

[edit 2]
So since the problem exists in single user mode, there should be something in the base system that was affected somehow. Is that a correct assumption? I tried finding files in /etc, /boot, /bin, /lib and so on that were changed this november. The only files I found were /etc/rc.conf, /etc/make.conf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/shells. I also made sure that my swedish.iso.kbd had not changed. What else could possibly affect single user mode?

I also noticed that using only my left Alt key allows me to type these characters. That at least makes it possible, but it's still annoying and wrong.


----------

